

Amazon Buys A Text-To-Speech Firm To Rival Apple's Siri - rjsamson
http://www.fastcompany.com/3005067/amazon-buys-text-speech-firm-rival-apples-siri

======
jchrisa
Anyone else notice Siri sucks compared to the Google stuff?

